# Preventing RAD in an at-risk toddler



## rs11 (Sep 28, 2011)

To make a long story as short as possible, my adopted daughter's older half-sister has started staying with us. She's a great kid, not quite 2, but she's at a high risk for reactive attachment disorder (RAD) due to having been moved around so much. I'm trying to find some information on ways to we can help prevent it and no one seems to have much information. Everyone has told us she's at-risk and we can get her treated if needed, but I would rather take a proactive approach. I've seen the devastation wrought by RAD and I don't want it to happen to this little girl!

She's not showing any symptoms right now, FYI.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## granite (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi @rs11, congrats again on your growing family! I don't have any specific advice for you, but wanted to share this blog, in case you haven't heard of it:
http://ranchochico.blogspot.ca
The author is queer, living in Texas, and she & her wife have 4 kids... The three older of whom are adopted & have RAD to some degree. I think two of the kids were close to 2 years of age when adopted; I hope it can be a useful resource for you. Best wishes... It's wonderful that you're thinking ahead like this.


----------



## DTmama1 (Jan 17, 2006)

I'd try asking this in the adoption forum if you haven't already. A lot of mamas there who are more familiar with RAD.


----------

